# ibook stuck on "waiting for printing services" when starting up



## headyt (May 12, 2007)

It stays here and won't move on...

~t


----------



## danb4026 (Jun 1, 2007)

Did you ever find the answer to this question?? I am having the same problem. Thanks


----------



## fsck (Aug 24, 2007)

I had this very frustrating problem as well. I tried a billion things and did a ton of research, and what clears it up is an "archive and install". Unfortunately, I bought my iBook used and don't have the install discs, so I had to take it in to have professionals do it for me. (Booting from friends' install discs didn't work, FYI.)


----------

